# بطارية السيارة



## احمدرأفت (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*بطارية السيارة* هي نوع من البطاريات التي يمكن أعادة شحنها. وهي تعمل على بدء تشغيل المحرك الكهربائي الذي يعمل على تشغيل محرك الاحتراق الداخلي سواء كان تعمل بالبنزين أو بالديزل ، وتعمل على اللإنارة وتشغيل الحتراق الداخلي في السيارة . وهناك نوع آخر من بطاريات السيارات بدأت في الظهور حديثا وهي تعمل على تشغيل سيارة كهربائية بحتة ، أي تعمل بالكهرباء بصفة تامة من دون الحاجة إلى وقود ، وتكون بطاريات هذا النوع الأخير أكبر كثيرا عن بطارية السيارة العادية ، وغالبا ما تختلف عنها من ناحية طريقة البناء والتكوين .

البطارية هى أهم أجزاء السيارة لحظة إدارة المحرك فهى تمد المحرك الكهربى بالتيار الكافى لإدارته عند بدء إدارة محرك السيارة وكذلك فإنها تمد المصابيح والأحمال الكهربائية الأخرى بما تحتاجه من تيار أثناء توقف المحرك أو أثناء دورانه بسرعات منخفضة وبعد أن يدور المحرك يحل المولد (الدينامو) محل البطارية فى امداد مجموعة الاشعال والأحمال الكهربائية بالتيار المطلوب. 
ولأن البطارية لها المكان الأول فى الدورة الكهربية للسيارة فمن الواجب علينا أن نعرف شيئا عنها حتى نستطيع ان نتعرف بعد ذلك على عيوبها واعطالها.. 
تتركب البطارية فى ابسط صورها من مجموعة من الألواح الموجبة وعدد من الألواح السالبة تغمر هذه الألواح في محلول الكتروليتى مكون من حامض كبريتيك مركز (ماء النار) وماء مقطر. فمثلا البطارية ذات الستة فولت تتكون من ثلاثة أعمدة جهد كل منها=2فولت.. توصل هذه الاعمدة مع بعضها على التوإلى فيكون الجهد الكلى للبطارية=6فولت. 
وكذلك البطارية ذات 12فولت تتكون من 6أعمدة جهد كل منها 2فولت توصل على التوإلى فيكون جهد البطارية 12فولت. 
ويتكون كل عمود من أعمدة البطارية من عدد من الألواح الموجبة والألواح السالبة، تغمر الألواح جميعها فى المحلول الألكتروليتى وتوضع الألواح والمحلول فى وعاء لا يتأثر بالأحماض يكون عادة من الزجاج أو الكاوتشوك المجفف، ويغطى هذا الوعاء بغطاء من نفس المادة المصنوع منها. 
سعة البطارية:- 
تختلف كمية الكهرباء التى يمكن تخزينها فى البطاريات باختلاف أسطح الألواح المتكونة منها والوحدة العملية والوحدة العملية لقياس قدرة البطارية على التخزين تسمى (السعة).. وهى عبارة عن حاصل ضرب شدة التيار الذى يمكن أخذه من البطارية x مقدار الزمن الذى يمكن أن تفرغ فيه تفريغا قانونيا قبل أن يصل الجهد بين اقطاب أعمدتها إلى 1,8 فولت فاذا فرضنا أن بطارية أعطت 87 أمبيرا لمدة 10 ساعات. فان سعة البطارية=87 x 10=870 أمبير.ساعة. 
ولنحذر إذا هبط جهد العمود إلى 1,8 فولت أن تحاول تفريغها بأي حال من الاحوال.. وكل تيار يصرف من البطارية عند هذا الجهد يؤدى إلى تراكم أملاح كبريتات الرصاص التى يصعب تحليلها لنزعها من الألواح بعد أن تتراكم عليها.. أى أن ذلك يؤدى إلى فساد البطارية وهو ما يطلق عليه (التملح). 
شحن البطارية:- 
المولد الكهربى الذى يغذى البطارية بالتيار الكهربى طوال مدة دوران المحرك قد لا يعوضها ما تفقد فيما يطلب منها لإدارة المحرك أو الراديو وآلة التنبيه والإنارة وغير ذلك.. لذلك لابد من إعادة شحنها باستخدام جهاز الشحن الخاص لتصبح قادرة على القيام بوظيفتها خير قيام. 
وهناك الكثير من أصحاب السيارات يقومون بشحن البطاريات بالمنزل وذلك باستعمال الشاحن المنزلى وهنا يجب أن نتحقق من أن سالب الشاحن موصول بسالب البطارية وموجب الشاحن بموجب البطارية. 
وهناك طريقة سهلة وطريقة لمعرفة القطب السالب من القطب الموجب (إذا كانا مجهولين).. خذ سلكين موصلين بقطبى التيار واغمسهما فى قطعه من البطاطس على مسافة صغيرة.. نجد أن قطعة البطاطس قد تعير لونها إلى اللون الأخضر حول طرف القطب الموجب. 
صيانة البطارية:- 
تتأثر البطارية كثيرا بالعناية التى تبذل فى صيانتها، فكلما كثرت العناية بها طال عمرها. وصيانة البطارية إما أن تكون وهى مركبة فى مكانها بالسيارة أو بعد رفعها من السيارة أما صيانتها وهى مركبة فى مكانها فانما يكون باختبار كثافة السائل كالاتى:- تقاس كثافة سائل البطارية باستخدام ميزان الكثافة (الهيدرومتر)، ونقرأ الكثافة على عوامة الهيدرومتر.. 
والجدول الآتى يبين قراءة الكثافة وحالة البطارية فى أحوال مختلفة:- 
حالة البطارية الكثافة 
بطارية كاملة الشحن 1,265 - 1,290 
بطارية نصف شحن 1,205 - 1,230 
بطارية مفرغة الشحنة 1,110 - 1,165 

وتكون الصيانة أيضا باختبار الضغط بين أعمدة البطارية باستخدام الفولتميتر.. كما تشمل أضافة الماء المقطر للسائل وتنظيف الأقطاب والأسلاك وتغيير التالف منها. 
وتشمل صيانتها بعد رفعها من مكانها: شحنها وتغيير سائلها وتجديد الواحها عند الضرورة وعموما عند صيانة البطارية يجب مراعاة الآتى:- 
-يجب الكشف الدورى على منسوب السائل فى البطارية بحيث يغمر السائل حافة الألواح ويعلوها بحوإلى 1-2بوصة. 
-لا يستعمل الماء العادى فى تحضير الحامض ولنحذر من صب الماء على الحامض عند تحضير السائل. 
-يجب غسل البطارية على فترات ثم اعادة تزويدها بالحامض وشحنها.. ويكون الغسل بفصل البطارية من الدائرة الكهربية ونزعها من مكانها بالسيارة وتفريغها مما تحويه من حامض ووضع ماء مقطر بدلا منه عدة مرات حتى نرى الماء خاليا من الرواسب، بعد ذلك تملأ البطارية بالحمض من جديد مع مراعاة ان تكون كثافته فى حدود 1,265-1,290 ثم نشحن البطارية بعد ذلك. 
-يجب ابعاد البطارية تماما عن مصادر اللهب خاصة فى مراحل الشحن النهائية.. نظرا لخروج غازات الهيدروجين والآكسوجين قرب نهاية عملية الشحن.. مما يؤدى إلى عملية الانفجار. 
-يجب ألا تترك البطارية غير مستعملة بدون شحن.. بل تشحن قبل تخزينها.. ويعاد ذلك على فترات أثناء تخزينها.. 
-يجب ألا يزيد ارتفاع السائل عن - بوصة فوق الألواح منها لفيضان السائل مع اهتزاز السيارة مما يؤدى إلى تآكل أجزاء التوصيل وتعرض البطارية لدوائر قصد (دوائر القصد هى دوائر صغيرة تحدث داخل البطارية تعمل على مرور التيار بين الأقطاب داخلها مما يضعف تيار الحمل الخارجى). 
-يجب فحص تيار المولد لأن التيار العإلى أو المنخفض يتلف البطارية عند الشحن. 
-يجب ربط قطب البطارية السالب ربطا محكما بهيكل السيارة وكذا توصيل الأقطاب السالبة بجميع الاحمال الكهربية بهيكل السيارة حتى تتم الدائرة الكهربية. 
-يجب ان تعلم أن استخدام مبدئ الحركة بكثرة يسبب ضياع جهد البطارية لأنه يستهلك حوإلى 250 أمبير فى الدقيقة.. فاذا استخدمناه لبدء ادارة المحرك ولم يدر فيجب عدم الاستمرار فى هذه العملية حفاظا على تيار البطارية. فقد يكون السبب فى ذلك سببا لا دخل للبطارية به. 
-عند اعادة تركيب البطارية مكانها بعد عملية الشحن يجب التأكد من أن طرفى البطارية السالب والموجب قد احكم وضعها وربطهما. 
إصلاح البطارية:- 
وهنا ندرس أهم ما يصيب البطارية وكيفية التغلب على هذا العطب:- 
(أ)تملح الألواح:- 
والسبب فى ذلك هو التفريغ السريع أو تركها غير مشحونة بدون استخدام فترة طويلة.. 
وتملح الألواح يعنى تكون طبقة صلبة من الكبريتات تمنع أتمام التفاعل الكيماوى.. وإذا كان التملح بسيطا فمن الممكن علاجه بشحن البطارية بتيار ضعيف يصل إلى عشر تيار الشحن العادى ثم تفريغها أيضا بنفس المعدل.. أما حالات التملح الشديد فلا علاج لها. 
(ب)حدوث دوائر قصر بين الألواح:- 
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة للاتصال الداخلى بين الألواح الموجبة والسالبة، وعلاج ذلك يكون بغسل البطارية ثم شحنها، فاذا بقى القصر كما هو وجب تغيير الألواح. ويعرف وجود دوائر القصر بين الألواح بأن ينعدم جهد أحد الأعمدة، ولا يمكن لأى شحنة أن تبقى على هذه الأعمدة. 
(ج)الشحن الزائد للبطارية:- 
وهو متلف للبطارية ويعرف ذلك بالآتى:- 
-زيادة كبيرة فى كمية الماء المستهلكة فى البطارية.. لأن الشحن الزائد يؤدى إلى زيادة درجة حرارة السائل وبالتإلى إلى سرعة تبخره. 
-زيادة التأكسد فى الألواح الموجبة مما يؤدى إلى تمدد هذه الألواح. 
-تملح الأطراف العلوية لألواح البطارية. 
مجموعة الشحن:- 
سبق أن ذكرنا ان الشحنة الكهربية المخزونة فى البطارية تتناقص عند سحب التيار الكهربى لتشغيل المبدئ وغيره من الأحمال الكهربية فى السيارة.. لذلك يجب تعويض البطارية عن هذه الشحنة حتى تظل دائما تؤدى عملها كما يجب.. وهذا ما يعرف بالشحن. ويقوم بعملية الشحن: المولد (الدينامو).. والمنظم (الكتاوت). 
أما المولد فينتج عند دورانه تيارا كهربيا مستمرا يستخدم فى الشحن البطارية وتشغيل بقية الأحمال الكهربائية. 
أما المنظم فانه يمنع زيادة جهد وتيار المولد عن قيمتين مأمونتين بالاضافة إلى أنه يمنع مرور التيار من البطارية إلى المولد فالأرضى عندما يكون الجهد الناتج من المولد أقل من جهد البطارية وذلك عند توقف المحرك أو المولد عن الدوران أو عند عطل المولد. 

منقول​


----------



## eng1_romy (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

وهذا رابط اخر حول موضوع البطاريات .

انقر هنا

البغدادي


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 مارس 2009)

:56:


----------



## rays moon daneal (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرئع والمفيد جداً
:13::13::13::13::13::13::13:
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوأحسان (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد النحاس (14 يونيو 2011)

*good*

good


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرآ لك اخي احمد على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## aboseifsk (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

